# Advice For Durable Gifts



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

For the past five years, my most enjoyable after work activity has been sending various consumables and big boy toys to Marines who are deployed to remote locations where the climate is often extreme. Slingshot technology is new to me. So I am seeking advice for the optimal slingshots to purchase.

Summer temperatures - very hot.
Winter temperatures - very cold.

Looks aren't important.
The ability to use pebbles for ammo is important.
Durability is critical, both for the frame and the bands.
Ease of replacing bands is important, tools may not be available.
Frequency of band replacement is a consideration.
Price is a consideration, my beer budget is already depleted by this activity.

Some very durable slingshots would be a great source of relaxation for these warriors when they are not outside the wire.

All suggestions for manufacturer, style, materials, etc. are most appreciated.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The new scout by Flippinout with tubes would be pretty much bullet proof, the Rough and Ready line from A+ would be a very different but viable choice. Even the plain old basic TS1 from Trumark might be worth considering, all really depends on your budget....cause the choices are pretty much endless...even a plain old natural might fit the bill.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> The new scout by Flippinout with tubes would be pretty much bullet proof, the Rough and Ready line from A+ would be a very different but viable choice. Even the plain old basic TS1 from Trumark might be worth considering, all really depends on your budget....cause the choices are pretty much endless...even a plain old natural might fit the bill.


Thank you! I will investigate those options and proceed.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Why not go it a step further and ask everybody on the forum to donate a slingshot for the troops? I'd give one!
Ray's pouches last a crazy long time and these new linatex bands seem to be more durable than traditional rubber. Hopefully that translates to longer use.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a great idea capnjoe. I am reluctant to solicit contributions. I can't publicly post an FPO address for obvious OPSEC reasons. If there is a principle with this forum who would serve as the clearinghouse for such an effort, that might work. Today, I am emailing the C.O. For one of the ANGLICO units that I support, to ensure that he doesn't object. It seems to me unlikely that the minimal safety concerns would pose a problem, considering the extremely hazardous environment in which they operate.

Anyone willing to send a slingshot would be welcomed, but to be safe, let me hear back from LtCol B. first.

We could work this several ways. I can send anything I receive. But more fun for an individual is to become directly involved and ship directly, along with a note of encouragement and appreciation. But in order to give out an FPO address, I would need to vet each individual a bit. These Marines don't need any unwelcome surprises in the mail. I have done this before by means of a phone call in combination with checking other info for consistency, such as a FB profile, or maybe a SSF profile.

A USPS APO/FPO Flat Rate box costs just $13.45 to send around the world. They have been taking about ten days to arrive.

The situation is fluid and dangerous as the drawdown has begun. The addresses are changing more frequently, as the seven month rotations are no more.

I will get back with a response ASAP. Hopefully by Monday. I have a minor "procedure" on Tuesday and will be offline much of that day.

Thanks capnjoe.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

CAS said:


> That is a great idea capnjoe. I am reluctant to solicit contributions. I can't publicly post an FPO address for obvious OPSEC reasons. If there is a principle with this forum who would serve as the clearinghouse for such an effort, that might work. Today, I am emailing the C.O. For one of the ANGLICO units that I support, to ensure that he doesn't object. It seems to me unlikely that the minimal safety concerns would pose a problem, considering the extremely hazardous environment in which they operate.
> 
> Anyone willing to send a slingshot would be welcomed, but to be safe, let me hear back from LtCol B. first.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! $14.00 to thank a Marine is nothing. You do your thing then make it a thread. I'm in for sure. I'm sure I won't be alone.
This could become a great new outlet for this community. Instead of giving to each other, let's give to our defenders.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

You can count me in on something like this for our troops


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm liking the idea of sending a soldier a frame, from whatever country you're from, we all have guys and gals serving overseas somewhere. Not sure on the logistics , but I'm sure we can figure it out.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know of but a few of those now serving in OEF, although some may withdraw in the coming months, I don't know.

This is not classified. NATO forces there include the Brits (and Scots) and the Georgians. ANGLICO supports those as well as the Afghans, although it may be that we are no longer supporting and training them based on media reports.

Slingshots are welcomed, but other support options are plentiful. If anyone just wants to support good organizations, I know of two that are very cost effective, relying heavily on local volunteer workers. Blue Star Mothers is great, I have seen their operation here in action.

MarineParents has a great operation too.

Both schedule shipping dates, lots of volunteers show up to form assembly lines to pack and label lots of boxes, and off they go.

I'd bet that most here have a neighbor, a relative, or a friend whose son or daughter are deployed. From them you can get an APO or FPO address, find out what is most needed, and get a lot of joy from sending them a few packages. You might be surprised at the items they apparently aren't adequately provided, like good boot socks and wet wipes (so they can "wash" on extended operations).


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Got both friends and family in service. None has asked about a slingshot. I'll talk to them about sending some stuff over.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Got both friends and family in service. None has asked about a slingshot. I'll talk to them about sending some stuff over.


Thanks. If they are like my guys, they are out on ops, and then back inside the wire. That is when they sometimes have time to read, practice with the rifle, have wrestling matches, etc. for a few days. I plan to share some safety tips that I find here.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

During the Monday morning meeting at Camp Las Flores (Camp Pendleton) LtCol B. gave the go ahead. He thought this was a great idea. I've had a donation of two, and I'm placing an order for five more from one of our Sponsors as soon as we connect by phone. I plan to order more as well.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey Cas...

Please pm your address and I will send you one.

Thanks,


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

LVO and Sofreto, these Marines will have a lot of fun, and based on that article in the October issue of Guns Magazine, their marksmanship may improve as well. In addition to your assistance, I have purchased four SimpleShot Scouts to send and some replacement bands&pouches from Tex will be ordered today. I am getting excited.

In Vietnam, I got nothing. I received a box of cookies that my mom had sent, a year later back in school. They were dust. These guys will be extremely appreciative. If you have ever been deployed, you know what I mean. I will ask for pics but no guarantees.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

BTW, flippinout have me some nice discounts on those Scouts for the Marines, and I am most appreciative.


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

That is awesome. So how exactly do we become a part of this great deed?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> That is awesome. So how exactly do we become a part of this great deed?


Lot's of options. To send a slingshot(s) to my old unit, you can go through me or we can chat by phone enough that I know you are on our side. After minimal vetting, I can provide an address and info on how to send your own FPO box (that costs $13.45 at the post office).

Or, if you want to support units at random, there are many ways, including Blue Star Mothers and MarineParents.

PM me if you want more info.

I send a box or two every several weeks, as do many. The idea about slingshots occurred, as I was trying to think of something other than coffee, snacks, and cigars to send.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good idea - bad idea?

For the gifts that I ship to deployed Marines, I am thinking of a simple modification. I don't think this would weaken the slingshot, but you would know better.

This is a small hat/lapel pin for one of the units:
http://www.grunt.com/1st-anglico-fmf-hatpin

On the back is a pin, of course. I propose cutting off the pin to a shorter length, say 1/4", and drilling a hole in the shank of the slingshot. Superglue or Gorilla glue in the hole and on the back of the pin to secure it. And so, I'd have a custom slingshot for them. I just ordered some Scouts and a Flipper Starter Kit from Simple Shot. I'd try the wood first and then the others.

Good idea, bad idea?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

oops
forgot about the rubber grip on the Scout - maybe no room


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That little pickle fork shooter that PFShooter shows in his hundreds of videos on youtube would be an ideal fit ... very small, superlight and slim so it can always be carried in a pocket. extremely cheap, durable tubes instead of more fragile bands, so weak that one could even use it against aggressive dogs with large, light ammo (sunbaked clay? turned wooden pellets?) without doing any damage ...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Scout has a 5/8" recess around the logo for just that purpose


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Super. The unit crests range from 3/4" to 1" across. Maybe I can expedite an order for small EGAs or something meaningful, or perhaps this first batch will ship as-is and I will experiment with my keeper and adjust fire later.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

29 Feb 2012, the 61st birthday celebration for 1st ANGLICO. I was privileged to attend. A few of these Marines and Sailors are among those in Afghanistan now.

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/139223/1st-anglico-celebrates-birthday#.UK70tCDep_J.mailto


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ammo question:

My wife and I attended a welcome home party for the son of Tulsa friends. The young Marine had just returned from Afghanistan. We had sent him some packages, Josh and I hadn't met in person but we were instant friends, he have me an embarrassingly big hug. We had talked for a long time, when he told a story about his friends, when left unsupervised too long................. Well, some things never change, one generation to the next. Leave a group of young Marines unsupervised, and sooner or later someone will pick up a rock. And throw it. And so the fun begins. And the rocks get bigger. Oh the memories.

So, they will be receiving slingshots before Christmas, accompanied by the WARNING and safety tips. But I know what will inevitably happen. So..............

I'm reading here about all the kinds of ammo, searching for what might be least likely to cause permanent damage. Items that I don't have to send them are the best. I will research here more, but your ideas are welcome.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Somebody on here mentioned he was using little balls of aluminium foil that had been rolled up tightly. I tried it out myself, works pretty well.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks mopper, surely thay can scrounge AL foil. Improvise, adapt, and overcome.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I look at it like UPS or the equivalent, if it fits, it ships! If I can get it into the pouch and close it I can launch it, including food stuffs. From nature made to man made items. If it fits, it ships.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

???? Good one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

mopper said:


> That little pickle fork shooter that PFShooter shows in his hundreds of videos on youtube would be an ideal fit ... very small, superlight and slim so it can always be carried in a pocket. extremely cheap, durable tubes instead of more fragile bands, so weak that one could even use it against aggressive dogs with large, light ammo (sunbaked clay? turned wooden pellets?) without doing any damage ...


Totally agree with this post. And ship them with very light tubes for band life and ten pounds of .25" steel. These guys have all the heavy artillery they need. This is a toy to give them a break from the pressure.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

The SimpleShot Scouts for Marines arrived very quickly with safety tips in each bag and extras as promised. Today was very busy but I took three shots at a 3" target 50' away and was very close for all three shots. Don't laugh, that's good for me.

When some extra double bands from Tex arrive, these will be off to Afghanistan. I love these, very nice. If the ANGLICO Marines are enthused, expect more orders.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

BTW, tubes with pouches were included. These are for fun, indeed. But I definitely want partial credit for any KIA's.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the kill count will go up. For critters like the Camel Spider!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Got both friends and family in service. None has asked about a slingshot. I'll talk to them about sending some stuff over.


I know from experience that you will receive more in personal satisfaction, even joy, than you give, especially since you know them. The wish lists vary according to where they are and what they do. It can be shocking in terms of the items that they should have but don't. For those on frequent ops, even such things as baby wipes and boot socks are in demand. You will need USPS customs forms, some tips on those, and USPS APO/FPO Flat Rate boxes. I order those online and they deliver them by the case to my front door. Also, you can do the customs forms online and print the requisite five (?) copies on your printer to minimize wear and tear on your writing hand.

Some of us are connected with our old units, and that is fun too.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

flippinout said:


> The Scout has a 5/8" recess around the logo for just that purpose


Using very crude tools, a Dremmel metal grinder in my hand drill, I ground out that 5/8" recess a bit and drilled a 1/16" hole for the pin. Epoxy set up overnight. Steel wool took out the scratches from my screw ups and a little excess epoxy. Amateurish attempt, but now it is mine:


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks!
Any suggestions for a better tool for grinding out that recess more precisely? A Marine is stopping by Camp Pendleton today and will look for some 5/8" diameter EGA's that might work.

From some of the posts, I know that errant rounds may strike the slingshot, but I have yet to experience that and I will proceed.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Two of these initial shipments are nearly ready, one each for 1st and 2nd ANGLICO. I really like the Scout that I am keeping, so I will order more until my wife squawks and says "ok, your beer budget is officially depleted." ????
Plenty of room remains for pogey bait.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Update!

I have been pretty upset, thinking that none of the slingshots that I modified with EGAs or those that you patriots sent me made it to Afghanistan. Well, now I feel much better.

I just returned from Camp Pendleton, CA, where my wife and I attended 1st ANGLICO's Birthday Ball, a celebration of the 238th birthday of the United States Marine Corps. In conjunction with this, was the biannual reunion of the ANGLICO Association.

I was humbled and stunned when during the opening presentations at the Ball, LtCol Brian Russell twice called me out and asked me to stand and be recognized for sending stuff since 2010. It was very emotional for me.

After the meal, a group of four Marines came to our table and asked if I was Vance Hall. I stood, and the leader was Capt. Daggett, the OIC of the last 1st ANGLICO deployment that I had supported, including 2/3 of the slingshot shipments. Although we had never met, we had corresponded by email.

They thanked me profusely, almost to the point of embarrassment. Then I asked Capt. Daggett whether they had received any of my slingshots. Their eyes lit up. Yes they had. Another Marine explained how they were actually used, and not for entertainment.

They often drove through a very hostile village, where the gangs of kids would shower them with rocks. A Marine pointed to his face next to his eye and said a rock hit him there. Of course, we don't shoot children. But the rock throwing was a challenge.

Once received, our slingshots were actually used. They could easily scatter the gangs of rock-throwing kids by shooting low with the slingshots that we sent. My wife and I were blown away. Who would have guessed?

Capt. Daggett knew when I shipped boxes, because of my emails. The last shipment (some of your donated pickle forks) was never received. However, the Capt. commented that they especially loved those original green Flippinout Scouts with the gold EGAs embedded. I had ceased shipping slingshots, but I just ordered six more scouts and six more EGAs, and found that Tulsa's Darnaby 5th graders will make Christmas cards for the fourth year that Darnaby has supported my Marines. Now since the drawdown began, I have only two teams (40 total) to support. And hopefully we will be out of the Middle East sometime in 2014.

I just want to thank Sofreto and PFShooter, and everyone who supported these Marines and Sailors of 1st ANGLICO. After all this time, I just found out just how much they appreciated our support. Any of you who served know how much the occasional package or letter from home is appreciated. But these Marines let me know in person!

FYI
At Camp Pendleton, the "Special Ops" units, Force Recon, MARSOC, and ANGLICO are in the same area. The new CP for 1st ANGLICO is building 4181. My street address is 4181. Whoaaaa, that was spooky.

THANK YOU!!!

and,

Semper Fidelis


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Flippinout (Simple Shot) now has slower but more durable and UV resistant bands, and pouches better for rocks. The bands are now more easily replaced. That's what 3D and 2D ANGLICO will receive before Christmas. I hope that the end is near for our involvement in this place.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good on you for taking care of these guys, and who would'v dared to dream that those Scouts would actually help them win some battles ey... Too cool!

My heart goes out to all the soldiers, I hope they may all return home safely very soon. And for the locals in these war struck countries, frankly I hope the same.

Best regards and greetings from the Netherlands,
Remco


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I find it disappointing that yous have to pay to send parcels to your troops in afghanistan....

Here in britain... we can send a parcel the size of a shoebox over to afghanistan....free of charge...

Think how many slingshots you could fit into a shoebox! ...

We were sent many parcels from britain...when we was in afghan....

And some guys who didnt recieve any from family... got a donated box....

By which members of the general public can send a free parcel...to afghanistan.... labelled 'unnamed soldier' ....and this can be given to somebody in need...

Pretty nice incentive to send a parcel... even more so when its not going to cost the sender anything....


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

blue pocket rocket said:


> I find it disappointing that yous have to pay to send parcels to your troops in afghanistan....
> Here in britain... we can send a parcel the size of a shoebox over to afghanistan....free of charge...
> Think how many slingshots you could fit into a shoebox! ...
> We were sent many parcels from britain...when we was in afghan....
> ...


I agree. Still, it isn't much, up to 70 pounds in a "flat rate" box currently ships for $13.95 US. Cuts into my beer budget, but then at my age I can't drink much anyway.

I will be glad when those warriirs are all back home. I fear that the poor Afghan people will continue to suffer as the warlords resume their fighting and abuses, as they have for thousands of years. Perhaps in time peace will come, but I doubt that I will live to see it.


----------

